# Problem with two ports



## xy16644 (Dec 30, 2012)

When I run:


```
# pkg_version -vIL=
```

It says the following two ports need updating:


```
cyrus-sasl-saslauthd-2.1.25         <   needs updating (index has 2.1.26)
opendkim-2.5.2                      <   needs updating (index has 2.7.3)
```

Yet when I run:

```
# portmanager -u
```

It says at the end:

```
skipping opendkim-2.5.2 /mail/opendkim marked IGNORE reason: failed during make fetch
skipping cyrus-sasl-saslauthd-2.1.25 /security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd marked IGNORE reason: failed during make
```

I've had a look in /usr/ports/UPDATING but I couldn't find anything there (unless I missed it).

Why am I getting these errors with these two ports and how can I update them?


----------



## gkontos (Dec 30, 2012)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> ```
> skipping opendkim-2.5.2 /mail/opendkim marked IGNORE reason: [B]failed during make fetch[/B]
> skipping cyrus-sasl-saslauthd-2.1.25 /security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd marked IGNORE reason: failed during make
> ```



You need to fetch the source tarball manually into /usr/ports/distfiles 
For some reason it could not be located. My guess is that the second port depends upon the first.


----------



## xy16644 (Dec 30, 2012)

I tried that but it didn't seem to work unfortunately. I downloaded the source file from:

http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/project/opendkim/opendkim-2.7.3.tar.gz

and copied it into:

/usr/ports/distfiles 

I know the files there because if I do an [CMD=]ls[/CMD] I can see it:

```
/usr/ports/distfiles/opendkim-2.7.3.tar.gz
```

Is there any other way to upgrade this port?


----------



## xy16644 (Dec 30, 2012)

I ended up trying this:

```
# cd /usr/ports/mail/opemdkim
# make reinstall
```

This seemed to upgrade the port to the latest version. Strangely though, when I run:

```
pkg_version -vIL=
```

It still comes back saying its out of date:

```
cyrus-sasl-saslauthd-2.1.25         <   needs updating (index has 2.1.26)
opendkim-2.5.2                      <   needs updating (index has 2.7.3)
```

What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## gkontos (Dec 30, 2012)

Have you tried comparing the checksums?


```
root@primary:/usr/ports/mail/opendkim # cat distinfo 
SHA256 (opendkim-2.7.3.tar.gz) = c1fdaddc38dc47dc655ad78feae60934aab7ebf3adc7b518735d6948d1a25778
SIZE (opendkim-2.7.3.tar.gz) = 1157432
```


----------



## gkontos (Dec 30, 2012)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> I ended up trying this:
> 
> ```
> # cd /usr/ports/mail/opemdkim
> ...



My guess is that your portstree is not update properly. Try running:

[CMD=""]#portsnap fetch extract[/CMD]


----------



## xy16644 (Dec 30, 2012)

gkontos said:
			
		

> Have you tried comparing the checksums?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I get:

```
alpha# cat distinfo
SHA256 (opendkim-2.7.3.tar.gz) = c1fdaddc38dc47dc655ad78feae60934aab7ebf3adc7b518735d6948d1a25778
SIZE (opendkim-2.7.3.tar.gz) = 1157432
```

when running this in /usr/ports/mail/opemdkim. Also, the size of the file I downloaded manually is the correct size of 1157432.

Confused...


----------



## xy16644 (Dec 30, 2012)

Just finished running:

```
alpha# portsnap fetch extract
```

but when I run:

```
pkg_version -vIL=
```

its still showing opendkim as being out of date...


----------



## gkontos (Dec 30, 2012)

Sure but now you can upgrade it properly.

Try upgrading only this port.


----------



## xy16644 (Dec 30, 2012)

Is this the way to upgrade this one port:

```
portmanager mail/opendkim -l -u -f
```


----------



## gkontos (Dec 30, 2012)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> Is this the way to upgrade this one port:
> 
> ```
> portmanager mail/opendkim -l -u -f
> ```



I am not familiar with portmanager but I am sure that the man pages would explain the appropriate flags. In any case you can always:

[CMD=""]make deinstall clean && make install clean [/CMD]


----------



## xy16644 (Dec 30, 2012)

gkontos said:
			
		

> I am not familiar with portmanager but I am sure that the man pages would explain the appropriate flags. In any case you can always:
> 
> [CMD=""]make deinstall clean && make install clean [/CMD]



If I do it this way will it keep my config (custom settings)?


----------



## gkontos (Dec 30, 2012)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> If I do it this way will it keep my config (custom settings)?



Yes, your settings are saved in /var/db/ports/<portname>. It might ask you however to choose new settings. If you just accept the defaults you will see that after it starts compiling it will display... _found saved configuration_


----------



## xy16644 (Dec 30, 2012)

That did the trick for the opendkim port and it is now up to date. Thank you!

I'm still battling with the second port though. Even though the first port is up to date I cannot get cyrus-sasl-saslauthd to update...any ideas?

Theres an entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING for the second port:

```
20121210:
  AFFECTS: users of security/cyrus-sasl2
  AUTHOR: ume@FreeBSD.org

  The cyrus-sasl2 library has been updated to version 2.1.26
  rebuild all ports that depend on it.

  If you use portmaster:
        portmaster -w -r cyrus-sasl-
  If you use portupgrade:
        portupgrade -fr security/cyrus-sasl2
```

When I tried to update cyrus-sas2 using:

```
portupgrade -fr security/cyrus-sasl2
```

it failed with:

```
Stop in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26/saslauthd.
*** [all] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26/saslauthd.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20121230-30508-tm23bm-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=cyrus-sasl-saslauthd-2.1.25 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=2.1.25 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd (cyrus-sasl-saslauthd-2.1.25)      (compiler error)
```


----------

